# Looking for music for cello and 2 C instruments



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

Like the Bach trio sonatas. Any ideas?

tia
las


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Most piano trios would fit the bill. The typical piano trio is piano, violin, and cello.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

any Classical or Baroque trio sonatas will fit the bill...2 treble instruments, bass....tons of them - Haydn London trios, Mozart Divertimenti, Vivaldi, Telemann, Loeillet , so many....


----------

